# Giant Mosquito - Not a Blood Sucking Pest!



## slim6y (Apr 9, 2008)

Photo taken at Nerada Tea Gardens on Monday (April 7) of a giant mosquito (_Toxorhynchites speciousus_) feeding off my left over salad. It was actually attracted to the balsamic vinegar and appeared to be really enjoying itself.

What's so special about these guys is they are nectar feeders (and apparently love balsamic vinegar to). They hang around us, but they do not feed on us at all. They have no interest or mouth parts capable of biting and removing our blood. They are also not known to carry disease unlike the dengue and like.

What's more, and makes this guy even more special, is their young or larval stage actually feeds on other mosquitoes. They're predatory creatures that ravenously feed on the dangerous blood suckers.

So next time you swat a mosquito, just hope you haven't swatted a giant mosquito. They're helpful and required as biological control of the worlds largest killer (vector).


----------



## Magpie (Apr 9, 2008)

3 cheers for the giant mozzies!


----------



## slim6y (Apr 9, 2008)

Hip Hip...


----------



## SyKeD (Apr 9, 2008)

*Hooray!*


----------



## Hsut77 (Apr 9, 2008)

ohhh, Slim I was hoping to see some radio active beast straight out of a horror movie with that title.  Educational none the less.


----------



## Snakeaholic (Apr 9, 2008)

Hsut77 said:


> ohhh, Slim I was hoping to see some radio active beast straight out of a horror movie with that title.



lol


----------



## slim6y (Apr 9, 2008)

Hsut77 said:


> ohhh, Slim I was hoping to see some radio active beast straight out of a horror movie with that title.  Educational none the less.



Hahahaha! Sorry....

You may have thought we were talking about this fellow?


----------



## jordo (Apr 10, 2008)

Female march flies only seek blood for extra protein when breeding, normally they feed on nectar as well.


----------



## Hsut77 (Apr 10, 2008)

That's better Slim!!


----------



## slim6y (Apr 10, 2008)

jordo said:


> Female march flies only seek blood for extra protein when breeding, normally they feed on nectar as well.



But their larvae do not attack or predate other mosquito - so they're a painful pest.


----------



## Forensick (Apr 10, 2008)

ALL female mosquitos eat plant stuff

only males eat blood


----------



## jessb (Apr 10, 2008)

Forensick said:


> ALL female mosquitos eat plant stuff
> 
> only males eat blood


 
Isn't it the other way around?!


----------



## Forensick (Apr 10, 2008)

yes, yes it it


----------



## slim6y (Apr 10, 2008)

Forensick said:


> ALL female mosquitos eat plant stuff
> 
> only males eat blood



Yes... but giant mosquitoes both sexes are nectar feeders - not like in dengue or other mosquito. 

So all females (except giant mosquito) feed almost exclusively on mammalian blood.

That makes them a pest 

Giant mosquitoes on the other hand are our friends


----------



## Forensick (Apr 10, 2008)

they only feed on blood when they need the extra protien etc to lay eggs.

outside of breeding season they eat mostly nectar

wikipedia ftw!


----------



## slim6y (Apr 10, 2008)

Forensick said:


> they only feed on blood when they need the extra protien etc to lay eggs.
> 
> outside of breeding season they eat mostly nectar
> 
> wikipedia ftw!



Still not sold... try telling that to the hundreds of millions who have malaria... Or the dozen cases of dengue this year in the far north...

I don't care if they feed just one day of the year - they're a pest


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Apr 10, 2008)

you learn something new everyday!!!!!
You can teach and old dog new tricks!!!!!!


----------



## Forensick (Apr 11, 2008)

slim6y said:


> Still not sold... try telling that to the hundreds of millions who have malaria... Or the dozen cases of dengue this year in the far north...
> 
> I don't care if they feed just one day of the year - they're a pest




didnt say they weren't 
and they feed around once in thier life (for 2-3 days)... they live less than a month tho.... (usually 1-2 weeks)
-nasty little protazoa carriers


----------



## slim6y (Apr 11, 2008)

Forensick said:


> didnt say they weren't
> and they feed around once in thier life (for 2-3 days)... they live less than a month tho.... (usually 1-2 weeks)
> -nasty little protazoa carriers



Yes but considering they only live for two - three weeks (or up to a month as you suggest) then the bite time last a long time... 

And not just protozoa - but also viruses (dengue, Ross River) some encephalitis, is it heart worm as well??? 

Let's put it this way -w e have wonderful biological control native to this country  I am suprised not more work is done to encourage our friend the giant mosquito.

I think the other most common killer of mosquitoes is the bat and most likely the toad as well (unfortunately).


----------



## Jen (Apr 12, 2008)

bout the same size as a hexam grey, so i'd still swat it sorry. interesting to know though.


----------



## deadflesh (Apr 12, 2008)

Forensick said:


> they only feed on blood when they need the extra protien etc to lay eggs.
> 
> outside of breeding season they eat mostly nectar
> 
> wikipedia ftw!



Sorry, but wikipedia is not a valid reference for anything.
Find a source from a scholar or researcher (just a tip).


----------



## Timotei (Apr 12, 2008)

Back in South Africa the other year I saw this huge thing, I doubt it's a mosquito either, but in any case it looks awesome. I got someone to stick their hand next to it for the photo, it's sitting on the wall next to the hand, it's not photoshopped at all.


----------



## slim6y (Apr 12, 2008)

Timotei - I think what you've found there is a crane fly - another quite useful insect. They're very common in temperate climates. They're also incorrectly referred to as daddy long legs (which are the very well known spider).

Again the adults are nectar feeders and the larvae are predatory - but I am unsure if they predate on mosquito larvae.

They're really common at night and are attracted to the lights. So many people confuse them for 'giant mosquitoes' and kill them needlessly. 

Again, it just takes a little education to find out which insects are beneficial and which are worth swatting!

As far as crane flies go - Timotei, that is a fairly large one


----------

